# View PDF Source Code



## Mick1988

Hi all,

I have just recently started up my own small business. It's just a one man show at the moment so I have no need for an expensive accounting package or customized software.

Currently, my invoices are edited in Word and printed to a PDF printer. This is working OK for me but is rather time consuming and tedious to keep everything in a uniform format.

I'm reasonably decent with PHP editing and I can make a PHP page generate a PDF file.

What I'd like to know is if there is a way to get the source code one of my existing PDF's so I could drop that into my PHP file as a template so my new invoices look exactly the same.

So if anyone knows of a program I'd be really appreciative.

Cheers :grin:


----------



## Ninjaboi

CutePDF - Create PDF for free, Free PDF Utilities, Edit PDF easily;.

Never used it before, but I've been told it's very good, as well as free  which is also good.


----------



## SG01

There is a program called Turbo cash open source software and it can be used for all your needs.
I downloaded it recently - it looks quite decent. Choose the country and it applies the tax laws.


----------

